# The Legend of Zelda Movie trailer



## Mastodon (Apr 1, 2008)

[myspacevid]31512396[/myspacevid]

This looks ridiculously awesome.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Apr 1, 2008)

already a thread for it


----------



## Shawn (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see it. I've always been a huge Zelda fan.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks awesome, hopefully it lives up to the games reputation.


----------



## Naren (Apr 2, 2008)

Parts of that look really really cheap -- like a B movie. The special effects in some scenes looked really good, but the acting is pretty crappy for about half of those actors (maybe over half).

I can't say whether it'll suck or not, but to be honest, that trailer didn't instill any faith in me.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 2, 2008)

This was posted yesterday, but thanks anyway, I dunno about the film, I have a feeling it'll shit all over my childhood memories


----------



## Alpo (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank god Link didn't talk! But why does Ganon look like a scotsman with really weird facial hair and a bad case of food poisoning? Link doesn't look anything like I'd expect him to, either. 

Oh, well, at least we'll always have this:

YouTube - Zelda Cartoon - Episode 1: The Ringer (Part 1)


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2008)

Dudes, April Fool's joke...


----------



## Naren (Apr 2, 2008)

Alpo said:


> Thank god Link didn't talk! But why does Ganon look like a scotsman with really weird facial hair and a bad case of food poisoning? Link doesn't look anything like I'd expect him to, either.



Ganon looked the most idiotic out of all the people in there. He also looked the cheapest. They almost convinced you with some nice CGI and they switch to him with his weird makeup and goofy wig, his cheezy dialogue and weird voice.

Link looked like either an extremely gay man or a woman that was somewhat on the boyish side. Didn't look like the cartoon link in the Legend of Zelda manual I had for my NES, where he actually looked like a cool good-looking teenage dude and not a boyish girl trying to pass as an male elf.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 2, 2008)

I just heard from a friend it's an April Fools joke. Apparently IGN made it themselves. Pathetic. 

This is why I hate April Fools jokes & practical jokes altogether. 

I just don't see what's meant to be funny about it. It's just stupid.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> I just heard from a friend it's an April Fools joke. Apparently IGN made it themselves. Pathetic.
> 
> This is why I hate April Fools jokes & practical jokes altogether.
> 
> I just don't see what's meant to be funny about it. It's just stupid.



For fuck's sakes! Three times now I've said its an April Fools joke, both in the thread I posted it in, and this repost.. 

It says right in the closing credits that IGN made it. The video itself may not be funny, its the huge amount of people who got sucked into it that make it funny.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 2, 2008)

sakeido said:


> For fuck's sakes! Three times now I've said its an April Fools joke, both in the thread I posted it in, and this repost..
> 
> It says right in the closing credits that IGN made it. The video itself may not be funny, its the huge amount of people who got sucked into it that make it funny.



That's a rather elaborate April Fool's joke...


----------



## sakeido (Apr 2, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> That's a rather elaborate April Fool's joke...



IGN Advertisement



> [EDITOR'S NOTE: April 2, 2008 - 12:01 a.m. PST. Yup, you guessed it. The Legend of Zelda trailer featured above is part of an elaborate April Fool's Day prank. Check back in later today for more details on the IGN/Rainfall Films collaboration that resulted in this "love it or hate it" piece of videogame movie history.]


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 2, 2008)

that's the worst April Fool's joke.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2008)

That was great.


----------



## Holy Katana (Apr 2, 2008)

Dammit, I would have gone to see it, even with the crappy special effects.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 3, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> that's the worst April Fool's joke.



No kidding. 



Holy Katana said:


> Dammit, I would have gone to see it, even with the crappy special effects.



Me too. I knew something was up though. I figured I'd recognize at least one actor in the previews, and when I didn't, I figured something was stupid there. Not to mention, Link didn't have blond hair in the movie like in the video games  Either way, stupid joke. Phail.


----------



## Vince (Apr 5, 2008)

I would've gone to see it.


----------

